# The Quatermass Experiment.....



## mosaix (Nov 26, 2006)

A remake has just been shown on BBC4.

I ahve to say I thoroughly enjoyed it although it didn't have the original 'spooky' feel about it that the original had.

One good thing is that it wasn't 'over produced' like so much TV nowadays. What I mean by that is that some lines were fluffed but still left in and there were hardly any special affects and those that there were were under-played. All-in-all a good attempt at re-creating the original.

Well done the BBC.

BTW it was made in 2005 and Nigel Kneale was 'special consultant'. Nice to see that they did it before he passed away.


----------



## The Upright Man (Nov 26, 2006)

well aint this post popular


----------



## The Upright Man (Nov 26, 2006)

sorry only just realise it was created 15mins ago.

i thought it was an old topic.

my bad


----------



## SpaceShip (Nov 26, 2006)

I think there is another thread about this somewhere in the corridors.  However, like you, mosaix, I loved the original one - it was done donkey's years ago and I can remember it being a "hide behind the sofa" viewing.  Not seen the more modern version and will now have to wait and see if it comes back on again.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## ray gower (Dec 5, 2006)

To be honest the remake was pretty poor compared to the original. Take your pick over generally poor acting or total dearth of sets (The same room in the warehouse doubling for everything from a high tech control room [a single laptop?] to St Pauls Cathedral). Not helped by being a single sitting or indeed being filmed in colour- Black and white always adds atmosphere on its own.

Better to get the Hammer film version or better still the BBC Quatermass Collection, though some of the episodes are, I believe, missing


----------



## Kostmayer (Dec 5, 2006)

I remember then Channel 4 used to show films like Quatermass and The Pit, or King Kong vs Godzilla, at silly times like 2am. I used to love staying up to watch them.


----------



## Blue Tyson (Dec 26, 2006)

Didn't know about this - so it wasn't much good?


----------



## mosaix (Dec 26, 2006)

I thought it was excellent. Done in the spirit of the original.


----------

